# Donations - Kitty & Puppy Haven



## Stroodlepuff (11/6/18)

On Sunday morning (yesterday), Kitty and Puppy Haven were awoken by flames! Unfortunately their puppy building burned down. All puppies were saved fortunately, unfortunately, they lost 3 tons of food! This is so sad as they do so much for animals! That's why would like to help them. We are doing a collection of dog food and other necessary items. Please bring any tins or bags of food to our any of the stores listed below. Thanks guys!!

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KarlDP (11/6/18)

That is so sad to hear. I love animals.. Is there no way us out of towners to also donate cash maybe to help with buying food or materials etc?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/6/18)

KarlDP said:


> That is so sad to hear. I love animals.. Is there no way us out of towners to also donate cash maybe to help with buying food or materials etc?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 4


----------



## Room Fogger (11/6/18)

Will see who I can pull in to donate with me. Everyone please spread this message to all, we can make a difference again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/6/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> On Sunday morning (yesterday), Kitty and Puppy Haven were awoken by flames! Unfortunately their puppy building burned down. All puppies were saved fortunately, unfortunately, they lost 3 tons of food! This is so sad as they do so much for animals! That's why would like to help them. We are doing a collection of dog food and other necessary items. Please bring any tins or bags of food to our any of the stores listed below. Thanks guys!!
> 
> View attachment 135021​



@Stroodlepuff That's very kind of you to offer your stores as drop-off points.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (11/6/18)

Will drop some off at Stoneridge this weekend

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo (11/6/18)

Very sad 

I'll take some stuff to the Craighall branch.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/6/18)

*Open challenge to all vapers,* 
I just dropped off something blanket wise at Fourways Branch, if each one gives up the equivalent of the cost of just 1 bottle of juice that can pay for 3+ doggy blankets, R25.00 each from a West Rand plastic place, and I am awaiting feedback on whether the need more puppy and kitten food, or for the bigger versions as well. Will be dropping of a some food the weekend and clubbing together with the awesome guys at Fourways branch to maximize the amount we can get. 

Hoping we can shower them under with the generosity, and maybe help some other organizations as well, seems as if most of them are suffering to get enough to maintain the service they provide.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/6/18)

Came across this on their FB page - even small donations can make a difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/18)

You are all amazing ️️

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (14/6/18)

Seeing as though I'm not local I have made a donation to their relief fund. @Stroodlepuff you are an absolute star for offering your stores as drop-off points and for bringing this to everyone's attention. My rescue pup was my best friend for 18 years, and I believe all these animals have nothing but love to give to anyone willing to give them a chance.

To add to what @Room Fogger said, I also call upon all fellow vaping bikers. I've put up R500, which is less than the cost of a Sunday breakfast run for two. Next time you go for a cruiser run down the highway, or go up that new hill you found on your adv, or try out that new dirt track with your mates, maybe take a sarmie with instead of buying food, and think of the furry friend that you may have just given a second chance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/6/18)

Anvil said:


> Seeing as though I'm not local I have made a donation to their relief fund. @Stroodlepuff you are an absolute star for offering your stores as drop-off points and for bringing this to everyone's attention. My rescue pup was my best friend for 18 years, and I believe all these animals have nothing but love to give to anyone willing to give them a chance.
> 
> To add to what @Room Fogger said, I also call upon all fellow vaping bikers. I've put up R500, which is less than the cost of a Sunday breakfast run for two. Next time you go for a cruiser run down the highway, or go up that new hill you found on your adv, or try out that new dirt track with your mates, maybe take a sarmie with instead of buying food, and think of the furry friend that you may have just given a second chance.


Thanks @Anvil, you are a star , as is @Stroodlepuff and Vape King for their efforts. I am also an old biker so the giving becomes part of your being. I gave up my treat juice for the month and next and will be going only on diy for the next to months as the food buy is coming up. Just confirming pricing for bulk. I will do another R 250.00 amount food wise and challenge all on behalf you and me to even or better the amounts in any way Also on the blanket side, equal or beat 5 from me, 4 from my 2 sons and 1 from Granny. If not possible, anything is better than nothing, it is not a competition but a request for assistance, and anything will be welcome and appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nibbler (14/6/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> You are all amazing ️️
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



Itsa me. I dropped off two bags of kitteh food and a bag of kitteh litter, along with two bags of puppy food. All at Fourways Mega Store. Alex from Beneath The Surface stored the goodies.

Ciao.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/6/18)

Nibbler said:


> Itsa me. I dropped off two bags of kitteh food and a bag of kitteh litter, along with two bags of puppy food. All at Fourways Mega Store. Alex from Beneath The Surface stored the goodies.
> 
> Ciao.


Thanks @Nibbler , you not only saved my life by converting me to vaping, but also think of those that can’t help themselves. I had my 1 year anniversary last week I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/6/18)

Nerine from Kitty and Puppy haven is very grateful 






Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Came across this on their FB page - even small donations can make a difference.
> 
> View attachment 135339


done -quick way to help - great job !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/6/18)

We dropped off the first batch of donations this morning  We still have more but I couldn't fit it all in my car! I just want to extend a huge thank you to everyone who donated either money or items you guys are amazing!






These little guys are super grateful too...I almost took them home with me but I would probably get shot if I take another baby home!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/6/18)

And you're amazing for everything that you're doing @Stroodlepuff !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (25/6/18)

A heartfelt thank you to all of the guys involved from Vape king and At Beneath the Surface for all you guys have done and for being willing to be a collection point. @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo ,Please extend this to everyone involved, Vape King Fourways will always be a special place for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/18)

Congrats @Stroodlepuff !
Great to see

Reactions: Like 1


----------

